# Irene's boys



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

This season, we only have 3 bred . She is a nearly 7 year old F1 mini Saanen bred to a very nice nigerian buck. Although we are grateful she had easy labor and quick delivery, we are a bit bummed they were boys lol. But they are strong and healthy. Here are a few "still wet" pictures. A before pic of double wide mama a few days ago And mom giving my daughter kisses while in labor..cause it was sweet. While Irene is onery most days, she is the best mom ever. She takes in orphans to cuddle with. When we lost Nikita last year..Irene would call Nikitas daughter to lay with her. When we took in Harper who was injured causing blindness in one eye..Irene took her in as well. It's heart warming to see the three lay out in the sun together. And today while in labor..Harper called her adopted mama..and Irene talked back to her. Lol. I just get all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Too cool! Irene is a good goat to have around. Does she let the orphans nurse too?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! Sweet bucklings and sweet Irene stories! Makes me feel warm and fuzzy too!
Congratulations on healthy kids and mom!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting story about Irene. She was born here to a FF mom we picked up (saanen) who ended up being CAE positive. When Irene was born we caught her mid air..rushed her in away from mom for a warm bath and colostrum from a clean mom. That year we had an awful over night freeze and mom's circled the babies to keep everyone warm..Sadly suffocating 3 babies including a single large buck belonging to Daisy, another saanen. Daisy called and called her baby ..it was sad. We were bottle feeding Irene and decided to try and graft her to Daisy...and it worked! So Daisy was happy..Irene was happy and all was well. Then few year later..Daisy got sick while nursing her new kids and could not feed them...so we would hold Irene to help feed Daisy's kids. She was not happy about it at all! So no, she has never willingly nursed another kid but has not had the experience of loss like her adopted mama Daisy did. But for some reason she just cuddles them in, which is nice since both Cassandra (Nikitas baby) and Harper were feeling lost in the herd. 
PS..Irene has tested negative for CAE every time ..yah


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My FF nigerian had a single doe today. And wow..she did great...baby was on the ground in less than 30 minutes from the first push!! So proud of her. My Granddaughter named her Buttercup lol. Only one goat to kid left..and not until next month. So far..two bucks and one doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So sweet!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, cutie! :inlove: Buttercup is cute!:lolgoat:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh my goodness, cuteness overload!
What wonderful stories you have amazing girls. Irene’s boys are so handsome and you sweet little doeling is precious!
Congratulations to you and both new mommas!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thought I would share a dry picture of Buttercup : )


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love Buttercup but she looks like a little white rose to me....she’s darling!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

ADORABLE! Thanks for sharing, Cathy. I love seeing our more experienced members' goat kids too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

That’s a gorgeous picture of the two of them!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Irene's boys are growing out nice. They will make some amazing wether pets.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Buttercup is also doing amazing!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

And this morning..Journey had a single buck. He is F1 mini lamancha. We just may keep him to use later down the line. He's handsome, and has great genes!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww, so sweet! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very cute.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

My gosh your goats are nice looking! And that new buck is about as handsome as they come. Congratulations!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Last one...Willa indeed took..yahoo..but we got another buck lol. Just my luck..4 bred goats..5 kids born..one doe! Oh well at least they are beautiful and healthy. 
Meet Happy Bleats Kimchis Legacy


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! Very cute!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Muy adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute.


----------

